# What's This?



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

there are people crazy for watches.

this is a pic of a submariner in the microscope?










would you do this?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

great pics in www.broadarrow.co.uk


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There should be , maybe I should do something with that site.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Didn't know it was yours?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There is much you do not know about me Stan,









I own lots of sites.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You've got me worried.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought you were too laid back to get worried ?

Here's another one of mine Stan but I'll delete it when you have seen it :


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not as laid back as I'd like.









That link goes to the RLT page, is that right?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Stan that is correct, naughty.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ya bugger.
















How's the missus today?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry to say she is just the same, I was hoping that she would be out by now but there is no change. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry she is no better.









Keep your chin up.


----------

